# what should i buy canon 600d or nikon d90?



## oneilracing (Feb 14, 2012)

pls help me guys which one of the two is the best camera to buy, some say d90 is old model and has hd movie only... while the canon 600d is the newer version and a lot of features.  need some advice.... tnx


----------



## jaomul (Feb 14, 2012)

I use canon cameras and have a 550d which is very similar to a 600d, the 600 has few extra editing filters and more importantly a swivel screen. I dont do much video and have a friend with a d90. If I had a choice between both I would go with the Nikon. Its better built and a nicer camera to use imho


----------



## ZapoTeX (Feb 14, 2012)

> some say d90 is old model


Would you drive a new Fiesta or a 2008 model Mustang? (but new car) 

No doubt, go for the D90  It's a higher category camera than the 600D. The D90 is kind of in-between the 600D and the 60D, but the fact that it's not the most recent model makes it as cheap as the 600D.

Ciao!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2012)

do you have any lenses or photog friends? Go with what your friends have so you can swap lenses.


----------



## Erik638 (Feb 14, 2012)

Go to store and see which one feels better In your hands. I did and thought the D90 felt better. I was not crazy about the canon feel. That's just me. Also if you like the d90 and you can swing the money look at the D7000.


----------



## oneilracing (Feb 15, 2012)

tnx a lot for d advice guys... now i have an idea now wat to buy. many more advice will be much more appreciated. again thank you.


----------

